# Fly reel opinions



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Buying a new fly set up and looking at Abel super 7/8 or Nautilus nv. I like the idea of the sealed drag but also like the durability and solidness of the Abel. Any feedback would be great

Thanks


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't speak to any of the attributes of the Abel, as I do not own one. I do however own a NV and a FWX from Nautilus. Both are great reels, very light, strong sealed drag. That being said, Nautilus is very proud of the NV line, and you pay for that pride. 
I have been following the Cheeky fly reels, and with the addition of their new 3 reels, they have really put together a solid line, at a good price. Sealed drags as well, plenty of backing, and light weight (all while coming in under the NV pricetag). I have a Mojo425 ordered, and am very eager to have it arrive. I will keep you posted about my impressions.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok thank you, I will be interested about what you say on the cheaky. I have a friend who just got one and havnt tried it out.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I own and have used both Able and Nautilus and both are great reels. What I use the most though in 8,10 and 12wt are Hatch reels. Drag, machining is superb. Take a look at Hatch before deciding.


----------



## maverickhpxt (Aug 7, 2012)

i would go with the ross flystart


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have owned both, plus reels from Ross and others. For the money, although the Abel is heavier, I like it for it's simplicity with the cork drag. Use it, rinse it, you are good. Plus your local dealer can replace most of the parts if needed. The NV is a great reel also, I just don't like how many parts it has for the drag.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

> I own and have used both Able and Nautilus and both are great reels. What I use the most though in 8,10 and 12wt are Hatch reels. Drag, machining is superb. Take a look at Hatch before deciding.


Hatch makes a sexy reel, that is for sure. I have checked them out online (no actual hands on experience). What I see is a beautifully made reel, with a high price tag. 
How does it function compared to your NV? How much drag adjustment range do you get?


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

srqfisher, I don't own a NV, but I've owned close to a dozen Abels for about 15 years. Their drags are sooo smooth and they perform flawlessly. They still look brand new today and they will be around long after I'm gone. If you get one, I guarantee that you will love it. But, I must warn you....get one and you will want more! Good luck in your decision.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't like the idea of a sealed drag.if it breaks while traveling your kinda screwed.i like the Abel and Tibor cork drags very simple design.my Tibor is is 8 years old and still works flawlessly and half the time I get home and just throw it in the garage with no rinsing.


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

HATCH!! Love them. I love sealed drags.

Not a huge fan of any drag I have to maintain, even if it is only 1-2X a year grease/clean. That is why I love sealed drag. Hatch or NV have my vote.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I use Sage 6000 series but have a few Nautilus also,


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

> > I own and have used both Able and Nautilus and both are great reels. What I use the most though in 8,10 and 12wt are Hatch reels. Drag, machining is superb. Take a look at Hatch before deciding.
> 
> 
> Hatch makes a sexy reel, that is for sure. I have checked them out online (no actual hands on experience). What I see is a beautifully made reel, with a high price tag.
> How does it function compared to your NV? How much drag adjustment range do you get?


The drag and overall feel of the reel on a rod are the most appealing features of the reel. Drag is super smooth and has great range. You can destroy line, rod and anything else before the drag slips or fails. The large adjustment is great and in my opinion the make the best feeling reel handle of any. Check out prices on eBay. I most likely will be selling a few Ables soon.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Nautilus FWX on my 7wt and it is great for what it is...

I have Tibor, Abel and a Galvan on my 9wt and up rigs. I've had one of my Tibor reels for 20 years and it look like new and the drag is as smooth as a baby's azz.

I don't know where the BS came from that you have to clean and grease these cork drag reels every year. I just rinse with freshwater and rack them.. 

I put a "water drop" amount of grease on my reels every 5 years or so, never any problems with cork...

I used to think that I needed the best drag available for a 7-8wt, but you really only need a lower priced, lighter FWX, Tibor Light, BVK reel to do the job. IMHO...

Go for the expensive reels when you get to 10wt and higher for big, hard fighting fish..


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Abel.....nuf said.

And Tibors and Makos are ditto.

Hatch is nice but they are even heavier than the others.

The rest are ok but just that .....ok. FWIW a avid saltwater flyfishing buddy of mine just got back from the Bahamas. Threw one Nautilus away when he was there and sold the rest he owned as soon as he got home. One failed drag was one too many in his book.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Buy American made..


----------

